# Recommendations for a reasonably priced machine/drill press vice?



## Gavlar (29 Dec 2020)

hi all,

I'm looking for a drill press vice for general wood and metalwork, and the variety is bewildering...any ideas please? Budget up to 50 quid.

criteria:

up to 150mm opening, ideally
no need for rotation as my drill table does that
slotted base
v slots both vertical and horizontal
any votes based on user experience would be great, thank you
Gavin


----------



## TFrench (29 Dec 2020)

150mm opening is pretty big I would say. Mostly chinesium tat in that size and price bracket. A nippy style vice is great for general use, can normally be had for around £30 if you watch ebay carefully. For the 6" opening, either buy a chinese one and put up with how bad it is or wait for a used rack vice or machine vice to come along. It'll probably cost more than £50 though.


----------



## Alpha-Dave (29 Dec 2020)

I have found that all products from Soba (an Indian company) have been excellent, I have 3 of their drill press vices.

The best I have is this one, which fits your budget: 
Soba 100 mm Precision Drilling Vice | Chronos Engineering Supplies

The 6” version is more expensive, but will weigh much more:








Soba 150mm Precision Drilling Vice - Chronos Engineering Supplies


Soba 150mm Precision Drilling Vice from Chronos Engineering Supplies. Free UK delivery and great worldwide rates.




www.chronos.ltd.uk





This and other models are available from Chronos, RDG Tools, and Axminster (Soba is one of the brands Axi have repainted and badged as their engineer range.


----------



## Terrytpot (29 Dec 2020)

Alpha-Dave said:


> The best I have is this one, which fits your budget:
> Soba 100 mm Precision Drilling Vice | Chronos Engineering Supplies


Got the same one myself although picked mine up at Nuneaton Axi as an impulse buy and glad I did.


----------



## Gavlar (30 Dec 2020)

thanks guys, will get one of those on order today


----------



## u38cg (10 Jan 2021)

Do you have a T-slotted table? If so an infinite/two-part vise might be the answer.


----------



## Gavlar (11 Jan 2021)

No, my circular table's just got six standard slots in a radial arrangement. I ordered the Soba 4" vice recommended above. It arrived next day, but wouldn't fully open, so Chronos sent another, also arrived next day plus arranged collection of the first one. Very impressed with them, and the vice is great too.


----------

